# Amano Shrimp



## kengleha (Aug 25, 2020)

So one of my shrimp looks pregnant. This is the first time that this has happened so I don't really know what to do or expect. 

Looking for some advice on what to do next.

Thank you!!


----------



## savs_splendens (Feb 25, 2021)

Shrimp being "pregnant" is called being berried which is where they carry their eggs on their belly. They fan them with their legs to provide them oxygen until the babies are ready to hatch. Once they hatch they pretty much just look like teeny tiny versions of their parents and fish would LOVE to eat them as a snack so if you want them to live be careful. Having algae and/or biolfilm is also great so that the babies can eat. Shrimp breeding tends to be pretty simple


----------



## kengleha (Aug 25, 2020)

savs_splendens said:


> Shrimp being "pregnant" is called being berried which is where they carry their eggs on their belly. They fan them with their legs to provide them oxygen until the babies are ready to hatch. Once they hatch they pretty much just look like teeny tiny versions of their parents and fish would LOVE to eat them as a snack so if you want them to live be careful. Having algae and/or biolfilm is also great so that the babies can eat. Shrimp breeding tends to be pretty simple


No fish in this set up. I just don't have a big enough set to keep all of them and let them grow.


----------



## savs_splendens (Feb 25, 2021)

kengleha said:


> No fish in this set up. I just don't have a big enough set to keep all of them and let them grow.


If you get too many most pet stores accept them as surrenders.


----------



## kengleha (Aug 25, 2020)

savs_splendens said:


> If you get too many most pet stores accept them as surrenders.


What would be the safest way to get them out of the tank?


----------



## savs_splendens (Feb 25, 2021)

Sometimes people use a net, but a safer and an easier way would be to trap them.
You can put some blanched cucumber or lettuce in a container, put that in the tank, and wait for the shrimp to come to it. They should swarm on it pretty quickly and then you can take the whole thing out with the shrimp in it. You can then transfer them to the container/bag that they will travel in.
If you do use a net to catch them, remember that they like to dart backwards, so placing the net behind them and then placing something (like tweezers or a finger) should scare them to jump into the net which make it much easier to catch them. 
💗


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If they are Amano, they birth larva instead of shrimplets (I didn't know that!) and they need brackish water to survive. Here's something which may help Breeding Amano Shrimp(Caridina Multidentata) / The Shrimp Farm

*Raising the Larvae:*
This is going to be the difficult part, so be warned.

After the eggs hatch, the larvae have roughly 1 week to survive in freshwater. Turn off all surrounding light and shine a flashlight at one spot on the container. Since they are attracted to light, they are drawn to swim towards it. This makes it much easier to round them all up. Put them into a temporary container, like a betta cup. You may have to repeat this step multiple times, as not all of the eggs will hatch at the same rate. Once you have rounded up as many as you feel like, transfer them into the saltwater jar. Acclimation is not required. Watch closely as the larvae will float around and eat algae. They will do this till they metamorphize, which will take 2 to 3 months.

It is easy to tell once they have metamorphized. They will swim forward rapidly, mimicking what they would do in the wild, swimming from the ocean, upstream into brackish, then into freshwater for the rest of their lives


----------

